# Ur quattro safety (parents don't like idea of no airbags)



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

What's safety like for the Ur quattro? I haven't seen any indication of what it's like.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Ur quattro safety (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I dont think I've ever seen any real crash test pics of any car on the Type 81 or 85 platform, but I'd guess that by today's standards, they would not be considered very safe.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Ur quattro safety (PerL)*

I googled it and got maybe 3 sites that claimed to have data but all said it was unavailable.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

UR's aren't for people who are concerned about their safety while riding in it.... they were designed as rally cars, where on puts himself/herself into as many dangerous situations as possible


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Yeah, but those guys had massive cages to protect them, plus they didn't face on-coming traffic either!
Still doesn't stop me from daily driving Type 81 & 85 cars though


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

not quite a crash test but still pretty good for multiple rollover


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (gambit420s)*

You walked away from that?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

yep, i was really impressed with the structure of the car, i've seen much more deformation with less force. sun roof panel popped out as did the windshield, the b pillar failed at the bottom, 



_Modified by gambit420s at 4:17 AM 7-8-2007_


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (gambit420s)*

I can't find the photo at the moment, but I stripped parts off of an '87 4kq which had a 40mph offset hit on the driver's side front fender. The entire front end was pushed up and mangled and the engine was pushed in towards the passenger side corner of the engine bay. The actual passenger compartment was unaffected outside of some bowing up of the floor pan near the pedals on the driver's side. Car still ran and was drivable too. Unlike their contemporary competition, these cars had crumple zones and steel beam re-enforcements in the doors.


----------

